# Greetings from Grand Prairie, Texas



## gld2333 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am seeking to learn about Freemasonry. I am glad I found this web site.  I have a strong desire to better myself.  I have turned in my petition to Lodge #1356. I have met with some members of the lodge.  I find them friendly and helpful.  I personally  know three masons from my church.  I hope to learn more in the future.  Thanks for your help here on the web site.


----------



## Wayfarer (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome to the site!  I'm relatively new, too, and beginning the petitioning process.  The gentlemen here are helpful -- if you ask a question, they will answer (they've helped me) -- and the site is full of very helpful information and answers to questions others have already asked.  Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome! We are glad you're here. As Wayfarer said there are a great many knowledgable Brothers here and will do our best to give you the information you are looking for. If you have any questions at all do not be afraid to ask. No matter the question there is someone here that can answer it. Again welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome to the site!  Best of luck with your petition.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome, its always great to see men seeking entrance to the temple.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 6, 2011)

gld2333 said:


> I am seeking to learn about Freemasonry. I am glad I found this web site.  I have a strong desire to better myself.  I have turned in my petition to Lodge #1356. I have met with some members of the lodge.  I find them friendly and helpful.  I personally  know three masons from my church.  I hope to learn more in the future.  Thanks for your help here on the web site.



Hello as well from Grand Prairie!!

I am glad that you got to meet some of us at Thomas B. Hunter, I think that you will find us very active and Friendly!! Might I ask what your name is??


Fraternally,

Bro. Stewart Owings
Junior Warden


----------



## gld2333 (Aug 6, 2011)

Good morning Brother Stewart:

Yes, my name is Gary Davis. I am from Lubbock, TX


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 6, 2011)

I will be contacting you soon...

By the way, I am also originally from Lubbock.


Welcome to Masons of Texas!!


----------



## gld2333 (Aug 6, 2011)

It is nice to hear you are from Lubbock.  I miss that West Texas hospitality.  Thanks for the welcome.  I am looking forward to visiting with you.


----------



## JTM (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome to the boards.


----------

